# Energy Drink Use May Lead to Alcohol Dependence



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Energy Drink Use May Lead to Alcohol Dependence ScienceDaily – Many adolescents and college students innocently ingest large amounts of energy drinks to stay awake. But, new research shows that energy drink over-use is strongly linked with increased risks of engaging in episodes of heavy drinking and developing alcohol dependence. A hallmark of college life [...]

*Read More...*


----------

